# National Report



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Very tough double
Retired bird thrown downhill into a crevice

89, 90, 3, 6 have handled


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update Ted.

3 - Miss Teal (Misty)
6 - FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine (Doc)
89 - FC Rocky Grove's Ace's High, SH (Ace)
90 - FC-AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water (Little Man)

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Very tough double
> Retired bird thrown downhill into a crevice
> 
> 89, 90, 3, 6 have handled



How many have run so far?

Thanks so much for the update Ted!

Aaron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Six was running when I posted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

11 - big hunt
12 - handled


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

13 handled


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Pretty cool having our own on the spot reports. Thanks Ted, when do we tune in, every hour?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds like it is a killer double. Thanks for the updates Ted.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

15 handled, 16 did it

I am getting updates from Shayne

Off to run some errands, will report back in when I return

Ted


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

holy smokes sounds like a really tough first series! can't wait to see some pictures. Thanks very much Ted for the updates.


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

The Double is well placed and very fair for a first series. This was the easier of the two test options they tried in set up. There has been lots of good dog work so far. Most of the handles so far were due to wide hunts leaning toward the blind planters position up in the trees. It's approximately 60 yards away from the mark. 

Good luck to every one. If you have a dog running, I'd be happy to take some pictures and e-mail them to you. The Double is well placed and very fair for a first series. This was the easier of the two test options they tried in set up. There has been lots of good dog work so far. Most of the handles so far were due to wide hunts leaning toward the blind planters position up in the trees. It's approximately 60 yards away from the mark. 

Good luck to every one. If you have a dog running, I'd be happy to take some pictures and e-mail them to you.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

11 - FC Ruf Sea's Angus (Gus)
12 - FC-AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown (Dusty)
15 - FC Harley's Super Triven Mac (Lil Mac)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Back for a moment*

19 handled
20 big hunt
21 handled
22 big hunt


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

13 - FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner)
19 - FC Jazztime Hanging Chad (Chad)
20 - FC-AFC Meba's Ms Chief (Megan)
21 - FC-AFC Its All Over Now Baby Blue (Blue)
22 - FC-AFC Windy City's Secret Signal (Cody)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

23 smacked the marks and lined the blind


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

GOOD GOING GARY!! I'm for an amateur winner, regardless of the dog  Unless of course Ted's dog wins and he gives me pick of the litter. Well, a girl can dream.

Kris


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Photo of 1st Series


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

We are home awaiting the running of dog #66. We would very much appreciate photos. Thank you for the offer.
Dave Seivert


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM Did the ones you indicated do it ? Handle? I just see names and numbers....thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> FOM Did the ones you indicated do it ? Handle? I just see names and numbers....thanks


Ted listed what they did, but since I did not memorize the numbers with names I posted the names - you'll have to look at what Ted posted. Guess I wasn't being very helpful.

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

24 big hunt
25 medium hunt
26 handled


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

24 big hunt - FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Maggie)
25 medium hunt - FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick (Quick)
26 handled - FC Dashwoods Second Chance (Charlie)


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Ted listed what they did, but since I did not memorize the numbers with names I posted the names - you'll have to look at what Ted posted. Guess I wasn't being very helpful.
> 
> FOM


Yes you are being helpful. Saving me the trouble of looking them up myself...


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

FOM said:


> Ted listed what they did, but since I did not memorize the numbers with names I posted the names - you'll have to look at what Ted posted. Guess I wasn't being very helpful.
> 
> FOM


No No you're being a huge help. Thank you for the input.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Photo of 1st Series


Thanks for the pic, which way are the birds being thrown?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The long guns look pretty small!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

This is Great! Of course Ted you know you'll have to do this throughout the entire National 

Kris


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

29 handled
30 handled
31-40 did it
41 no bird, back in 6
42 did it
43 handled

Update powered by Entry Express


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

YBS is not doing anymore?????


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

emailed YBS yesterday asking, reply was no national report this year, maybe again next year though.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

29 handled - FC-AFC Eno Run Jake (Jake)
30 handled - Esprit Made in the Shade (Shadey)
43 handled - FC Cosmo's Cookie Cutter (Cutter)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This test is a booger. GREAT marks, going fast. Dogs are starting to hunt to the right of the memory bird.

41 just did it on his rerun
44 picked up
45 SMACKED IT
46 did it

Beautiful weather, beautiful test.

Shayne


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

When the sun is out, dogs are having trouble seeing the handler on the blind.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

47 got a no-bird... coming back in 6


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This test is a booger. GREAT marks, going fast. Dogs are starting to hunt to the right of the memory bird.
> 
> 41 just did it on his rerun - Weezer Retreezer
> 44 picked up - Troublesome Highseas Jacques
> ...


46 did it FC AFC Wood River's Franchise - GO SHAQ AND JIMMIE!!!!! Kris


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Update.....Denver wins. Had to throw that in there. Sorry.

Mike


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone know how did dog number 88 do?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, and great updates, thanks


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

47 handle
50 handle
51 handle
55 no bird, back in 6
56 handle


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Are the no-birds on the flyer mostly or exclusively?

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

47 handle - FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR (Cody)
50 handle - Southampton's Wiggle Trace (Trace)
51 handle - AFC Fargo N. Dakota (Dakota)
56 handle - FC Hardscrabble's Mojo (MOJO)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

57 handle
58 no bird, back in 6
60 big hunt
61 handle

Lainee PM me with your email and I will send you some photos that I cannot figure out how to attach

Powered by Entry Express


Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

-- deleted to clean up --


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

55 got into blind and could not be handled out and was picked up

Lainee photos on way to you


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the quick updates from all involved. Lainee it is a big help with the names thanks for the effort. 

By my count that's 19 handles 1 pick up and a bunch of big hunts. 

Hope Jensen did well with the first dog to run Hanna

Go 88


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think I got updates summerized.....someone double check 

I'm working on posting the pictures....give me a sec


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

59 smacked it.

62 did it.

kg


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> 55 got into blind and could not be handled out and was picked up
> 
> Lainee photos on way to you


Does this mean that the dog never made it to line?

Oh, wait a sec, I get it


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Except - 2 pickups....

44 picked up (posted by Shayne earlier)
55 picked up (posted just now by Ted)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

From an earlier description of where the blind is planted, the dog expanded its hunt on the memory bird and got into the scent where the blind was to be/had been planted.

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

63 did it.

58 handled.

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell us if the pictures are take from the line or off to the side (i.e. where the gallery is)? Which way the birds are thrown? And where the blind is at?

I'm just the picture poster upper 

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

64 no bird, back in 6....

65 did it.

kg


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob Agnor said:


> Thanks for the quick updates from all involved. Lainee it is a big help with the names thanks for the effort.
> 
> By my count that's 19 handles 1 pick up and a bunch of big hunts.
> 
> ...


There has been no comment on # 88. I assume that to mean he did fine.
I hope so.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Lainee it looks like the running line must be WAAAAAAAAY to the right, since the flyer from this perspective is in-line with the retired station.

As it appears to me, anyway.....

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The recap I got said that 88 smacked it.

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Man you can see how the sunlight is really effecting that long retired - looks like they were bright in the sun and then in the shadows.....wonder what time of day the various photos were taken?! 

What about the blind? Anyone know where it is?

FOM


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you all for all the updates and photos. It really means a lot!!! 

Katie G.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's the description I got:



> _Land double with a land blind to follow. Right bird-hen pheasant thrown right to left into a gully where the wind would not give it away,--about 180 yards-two people at that station. Shot hen from right to left parlell and up hill to left-125 yards. Right guns retire when dog is sent for flyer.After retrieving the two marks a blind is planted behind flyer guns, through a gully and up a hill next to a rock. The dog had to be put onto the bird as against a hillside, next to a rock gave no room to slip by and wind it. _


From a participant.....;-)

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gallery is to left of test

Birds thrown right to left

Retired bird hip pocket to flyer

Do not know where in the ravine retired bird lands relative to tree

Blind is up the middle


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you so much for all of the reporting and compilation of data. I've never felt so connected like this before!!! HPW


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

"It's just a double." 

Man, sometimes I hate that phrase  

FOM


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

FOM said:


> "It's just a double."
> 
> Man, sometimes I hate that phrase
> 
> FOM


I was thinking that myself!! Famous last words "...just a double"!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

66 handled.....

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Thank you so much for all of the reporting and compilation of data. I've never felt so connected like this before!!! HPW


Credit goes to Shayne for info

Will be tougher tomorrow with work getting in the way


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have another question, silly in a sense but totally serious - anyone else's heart break reading about the pickups in the first series? I mean, pickups are part of the game, but man I wished all the dogs could get through a couple series at least.....I know time wise it isn't the best thing, but it is hard not to root for all the dogs.....regardless of the politics and other BS in the game....I like seeing the dogs do good.

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Credit goes to Shayne for info
> 
> Will be tougher tomorrow with work getting in the way


Tell Shayne to send me the info, too - I will not be at work tomorrow....and I can post while I'm at work without issue.

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you all for the updates this is wonderful!!!! Nice to have a National with good cell/wireless coverage

Aaron


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Credit goes to Shayne for info
> 
> Will be tougher tomorrow with work getting in the way


Right on, Ted.....Shayne is on site and in da house!

Lainee, you'll be the GTC tomorrow!

kg


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Have any more dogs run since 66 or are they doing a gun change?

Has there been any announcement of an ending number, assuming all won't run today?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> 55 got into blind and could not be handled out and was picked up
> 
> Lainee photos on way to you


 ....geeeez


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

67 and 68 smacked it. 19 dogs left. No word on where or if a split will occur...

kg


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks KG!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> I have another question, silly in a sense but totally serious - anyone else's heart break reading about the pickups in the first series? I mean, pickups are part of the game, but man I wished all the dogs could get through a couple series at least.....I know time wise it isn't the best thing, but it is hard not to root for all the dogs.....regardless of the politics and other BS in the game....I like seeing the dogs do good.
> 
> FOM


...."anyone else's heart break reading about the pickups in the first series? ..." 

yes...hard to see any dog picked up in the first series...after all it takes to get to the National...


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

About what are they averaging per hour? Has final gun change occurred???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Having run against and judged Ranger this year, I am ASTONISHED and equally sad that he picked up....what a _*dog*_.



kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

69 handled.

kg


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

That little "valley" area is nastily deceptive. I've run from the far right with the birds on the left, guns retire behind the trees, and the blind up the middle of the gully and it's downright wicked!
Thanks for keeping us all up to date!! It makes for a very unhappy camper when one has to work instead of be there, so the updates have been wonderful--well, except for the one about Ranger.....bummer.
Suzanne B


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Gooooooooooooo Mark and Qiuck......this coverage is fantastic!!!!!!!Thanks ya'll


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I just this minute got home and picked up on this! Great stuff! Vicki, I can not believe you dont have a direct play by play from the field. I hope Petey does grrrrrreattt! I all for all the others too, but 84 and 23 are my pics


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Carol.

I try not to bother Scott--hopefully he was out training this morning. I will get an update after Petey runs. With as many handles as there have been so far, I doubt anyone that I would be likely to call would appreciate a call either right before or right after they ran (unless they were some of the ones who smacked it!).


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

70 did it. Word is they are going to try to get it finished tonight.

64 did it also.

kg


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

How bad are the shadows getting for that retired bird fall?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Visibility of the guns is fine. The problem is with the dog seeing the handler at the line.

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

-- deleted to clean up thread --


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay - I missed some handles in between posts.....think we are back up to date....oh yeah and I hd to fold laundry and trying to watch football


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

FOM said:


> 89 handle - FC Rocky Grove's Ace's High, SH (Ace)
> 90 handle - FC-AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water (Little Man)
> 3 handle - Miss Teal (Misty)
> 6 handle - FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine (Doc)
> ...


Are the dogs that are not listed clean? specifically #52, Nellie...


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Dog # 88

I spoke with Jensen and Nick earlier this morning and the report I had was Hanna got the marks fine and did well on the blind.

Thanks for all the other reports.

David Barrow


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm only listing what is provided - I would ssume they are "clean" no big/monster hunts or handle or pickup....

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

52 did it without handling, Kristie! Go Nellie!

71 did it as well. Reporting may be temporarily suspended since Shayne has decided to go into town to eat. Sorry....I can't speak to the boy's priorities.....;-)

Good luck to all!

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Now why didn't he just pack a lunch?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Not only that, there's always a chuckwagon on site! 

Sounds like the blind is getting tough for visibility (dog seeing handler on line???).


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you so VERY much for these updates. I can not accomplish anything for watching my computer!! This is so much better than staying up till midnight to catch an "official" report or just not knowing till tomorrow. Do you think our on site reported would keep his seat if I baked him some cookies?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sun is at the handler's back....it's that pesky "east to west" thing....

Shayne's Staci is ill and his cell phone is almost dead so he's gonna check in with her and recharge his phone. I'm sure someone will get some calls on the goings-on and callbacks.

Shayne, you are DA MAN!

kg


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I also want to thank you all for the great reporting.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

No. 72 did it, No. 74 did it (with big hunts according to my source), No. 73 had a NB.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Both 72 and 74 had big hunts?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> 23 smacked the marks and lined the blind


Go Rough & Gary!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Great reporting, Thank You GO # 77 FEN WIZARD and #34 NINJA


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

This is awesome coverage! Thanks to Ted and Shayne for the minute-by-minute updates. Maybe if this becomes a televised event, they can be the on-air broadcasters. Any guesses as to who would be providing the "color commentary"? ;-)

G


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't you mean "off color"?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Don't you mean "off color"?


That's the responsibility of the swishy one


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Exactamundo!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

ghjones said:


> This is awesome coverage! Thanks to Ted and Shayne for the minute-by-minute updates. Maybe if this becomes a televised event, they can be the on-air broadcasters. Any guesses as to who would be providing the "color commentary"? ;-)
> 
> G


 
This is a team effort, with the bulk of the work being done by Shayne

I like the summaries that Lainee has prepared

Speaking of which, can we have an update?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

-- deleted to clean up --


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Are they still going on the first???? Havent heard much new lately.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

They will be lucky to finish the first today! Sunset is at 5PM. At approximately 4PM dog 75 was online.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

We lost Shayne - he had to call his Staci, she is not feeling good, and his cell phone battery died so he is charging his phone.....sooooooo, we wait.....


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow, pushing 30 percent of dogs handling in the 1st/2nd with about a dozen left to run. That sounds like a bear of a test. Wish we were there to run. 
Thanks to everyone there who's reporting and sharing photos. That's great. Can't wait to hear what the judges put up tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

This is so cool! Thanks to all our reporters!

Andy


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Dave. His 75 dog - Blue - smoked the marks

He says that there are many big hunts - maybe 20 - 

He thinks that there will be 5 dogs left to run tomorrow morning

Water marks are next


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The right had bird landed around 15yrds to the left of the tree, right in that little ditch... some dogs literally jumped over the top of it and went up the hill, having to be handled. Dogs that went way to the right on that mark, seemed to live through it.

If you look at the single tree with the big rock in the top left corner of the pic of the test, thats where the blind is. Handlers this afternoon were having to get ultra creative on getting the dogs to see them on the line, sun was bad.

The wind was bad too, the flyer was shot almost directly into the wind, resulting in all the no-birds. 1-2 no birds on the memory bird that landed short of the ditch... those dogs came right back without waiting.

I've been texting all day and my phone was going dead, Staci is sick (her mom went over to care for her) so i couldn't let my phone completely die.... so i left the mountain (and the $12 chuck wagon lunch) and came back to the room.

You can't bank on the "big hunt, med hunt" thing. Half the time i was yappin with someone and just know that they either handled or didn't. If the hunt was substantial i put it in there, but not mentioning the hunt does not mean they didn't have a monster.

SM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Rorem says that retired bird is thrown into rocks in ravine to left of tree

Dogs do not want to hunt in rocks and so go to hillside and ......


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great information, Shayne..thanks....and hope Staci is feeling better very soon.

Ted, too...thanks..

.."#7 did it-FC/AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake"  !!!!!! and looks like #38 "Abby" did well, too!  

Judy


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

This is awesome!!! Thanks, Shayne, Ted, and Lainee.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Are they still going on the first???? Havent heard much new lately.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Ted,

Do you know if they have announced a "last dog" number yet? 

Also do you know who is running now?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> *88 smacked it-FC/AFC SHooter's Sugar Cookie*
> 89 handle - FC Rocky Grove's Ace's High, SH (Ace)
> 90 handle - FC-AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water (Little Man)
> *1 smacked it-FC Woody Creek's Poetic Justice*
> ...


All updates I have provided (via Shayne and IM) are in *BOLD* type.

That's all I've got.

kg


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

> 23 smacked the marks and lined the blind




Laura, how much did you raise the price of your Rough x Lucy pups today?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Ted,
> 
> Do you know if they have announced a "last dog" number yet?
> 
> Also do you know who is running now?


Unfortunately, no to both questions


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

- deleted to clean up this thread -


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

76 thru 81 did it but I don't know how well, although I did hear that 76 had trouble on the blind. No. 82 was a handle. #84 - Petey did it! Wow am I relieved!!!!! He was the last dog to run tonight. #85 will be the first running dog in the morning. They did a pretty good job to only have 3 dogs left to run tomorrow.

Rumour is that the 3rd series will be water marks and it begins with dog No. 20.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wow! , Lainee...that is gorgeous! ...great read! Thanks!


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

Way to go Petey. Have been waiting all day to see how he ran.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think I got every dog - if you hve any info on the dogs we do not have reports on let's hear it!

FOM


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

How did #83 do?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Vicky. I have been wondering about 77 which is FC Fen Wizard run by Eric Fangsrud. At least I know he did but not how well. This is a very nice young dog. Good for Petey!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> How did #83 do?


 
See my post above - we hve no report, I'm too curious how Twister and l did....

FOM


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Woooo Hooooo! I only wish I was there instead of traveling for work!!!! My 2 favorites, are still in the big game. Go Petey and Rough!!!!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

9: did it.

18: did it.

41: no bird/ did it.

42: did it.

48: did it.

49: did it.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

FOM said:


> See my post above - we hve no report, I'm too curious how Twister and l did....
> 
> FOM


Oops, I did not see that. Al is great, I hope he'll do well.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

OOooooo. Almost all of my "pick em" dogs were the same as the "no report." Creepy feelings in my tummy.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Middle tree is the first bird down. two gunners step out to the right and throw a dead hen pheasant into the ditch (right to left.) retired. Flier station in the middle (R to L). After dog picks up the birds, runs the blind. The blind is to the left of the first left tree in the pic, next to the rock. The line is behind the flyer station.

This pic was taken from the gallery, so it doesn't show the actual lines and the tightness of the test.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Dog # 22










Dog # 23









Dog # 25









Dog # 26


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

misc. photo's.


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

FOM said:


> See my post above - we hve no report, I'm too curious how Twister and l did....
> 
> FOM


According to Mark, Al and Twister had a very nice job.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

great pics, thank you very much. one clarification question, was first bird left to right, or right to left? Just want to confirm what you had written.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm working on a more complete update....but RTF locked up on me.....just sec


----------



## cklutts (Nov 7, 2007)

this is kinda random, but does anyone know if the dogs Bill Schrader are handling doing good? If some knows just PM me. Thanks


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

pondhopper said:


> great pics, thank you very much. one clarification question, was first bird left to right, or right to left? Just want to confirm what you had written.


thanks, screwed the pooch on that one. it was right to left, I changed it in my post.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

looks like there is some info up on WRC


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

That's all I got - I would say thet the person I got some of my intel from - excellent is a smack it, very good is a small hunt, good/okay would be a medium hunt.

Also 58 and 66 had handles and their blinds weren't all that good either, so.....

FOM


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

FOM said:


> *75 smacked it - FC Pinehurst's True Blue (Blue)*


WhooHoo! Go Blue!


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Well done, WRC notes 23 handles and 2 picked up, same as your list.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have to put up a disclaimer - the list is compiled from multiple sources (Ted, KG and Shayne to mention a few), so if I make a mistake please tell me - I am by no means trying to play judge from this side of the internet, just trying to report as best I can.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Just talked to my friend who is running. He said that the test was tough. He had to handle. The sun was directly at his and severalother handlers backs so the dogs could not see the handlers. Then they had to run the blind. So my friends dog couldn't see him as he was waving his hat around and literally running for an "over", so he moved down the hill. He was told by the judge to get back up the hill.. Later on, someone ran, and moved way down the hill, and he was allowed to do so. From there I think there was more leniency about where a handler could move to. That is all I know except that there are 3 more dogs to run tomorrow. Starting at 7:15 am.....


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

FOM said:


> I have to put up a disclaimer - the list is compiled from multiple sources (Ted, KG and Shayne to mention a few), so if I make a mistake please tell me - I am by no means trying to play judge from this side of the internet, just trying to report as best I can.
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


Lainee,
You are doing an EXCELLENT job. Thanks for keeping up with all this today/tonight. You get to be the statistician for the on-air broadcasts. 

G


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

ghjones said:


> Lainee,
> You are doing an EXCELLENT job. Thanks for keeping up with all this today/tonight. You get to be the statistician for the on-air broadcasts.
> 
> I second that. Thanks to Lainee! You are doing an awesome job! Also thanks to Shayne, Ted, KG and anyone else who is providing info!!!!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to say THANKS to everyone working to keep the report going!

I PROMISE I will return the favor for you someday. You have my word.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I too am enjoying the reporting .Thanks


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

I concur. A big thanks to all who are taking their time to keep us updated.


----------



## AlexM (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the hard work you guys have done to keep us updated!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Two of the home dogs made it with out a handle. 25 & 37


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

What a team effort in the reporting ! Thanks

#48 Talon, Way to go Paul


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

First series updates, description and diagram are on WRC.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the updates. I'll need somebody to write me a note for work explaining why nothing is getting done! 

M


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Please excuse Miriam from work today.
Her mind is in CA!

That ought to do it!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Lainee, Shayne, Ted, KG - a huge THANK YOU! You folks are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

This has got to be the best National coverage we've ever had at RTF. Thanks Lainee, Ted, KG, Shayne and everyone contributing to the effort.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

R they running again yet?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Haven't heard anything.....yet


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne is about to head to the airport and home.

Don't know yet who, if anybody, is going to pick up the gauntlet....

kg


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Is Staci not doing well?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Sunrise was approx. 6:45 AM. My guess is the single test dog will run about 7:15 and the first competing dog at 7:30 this morning. They should be doing callbacks if that is the case.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Is Staci not doing well?


Shayne said she is at the doctor with her mom right now......and Vicki, I would say your timeline is spot on. I think it's reasonable to assume the judges had their callbacks done except for the three remaining dogs.

kg


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just got a call that 7 dogs were dropped, not us thankfully, but he did not have the numbers, sorry. Hopefully someone will post them shortly. Thank you to all that have been reporting.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

water triple, with last bird a long flier, 1st and 2nd bird are retired....will have callback in a sec - they are running test dog right now.

Sorry not a better description, but was talking to a person standing on the line, so the call was kept short....

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Was any announcement made as to whether or not the first setup was the first series ONLY or the first AND second series *combined*?

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ummmm, I'll ask when the person calls me back with the callbacks....


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

For record keeping purposes, did any of the remaining 3 dogs (85,86,87) have a handle/p.u. in the 1st series? HPW


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Gosh....hope Staci is going to be ok... 

Judy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

K G said:


> Was any announcement made as to whether or not the first setup was the first series ONLY or the first AND second series *combined*?
> 
> kg


It was a combined series, so we are going into the third...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> For record keeping purposes, did any of the remaining 3 dogs (85,86,87) have a handle/p.u. in the 1st series? HPW


Will have an update shortly....my go to guy is "new" to being a reporter  but he is working hard to get me info (thanks, you know who your are) 

FOM


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow Lainee! You are all over it!!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the insider info Lainee!


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you for all the information it is great .
I wonder if you might start another thread for the 3rd 4th 5th and so on so we do not have to go through the thread every time..
Just a thought and thank you again ..

Lee Woodhouse ....


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Can we change threads daily such as *National Report - Monday?

*Lee posted while I was typing


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Done....see new thread - I will only do dog updates on my first post as I get them, cool?

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19306


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Thanks for the info. Two of the home dogs made it with out a handle. 25 & 37


Go get 'em, Kareokee Kid! 

I understand #25 Quick almost hammered the memmory bird, very short hunt and a very clean blind.


----------

